# Removing water marks from alloy wheels



## BavarianMW (Apr 12, 2010)

*Removing water marks from alloy wheels (pics added)*

Hello People,

I will be giving my E39, a good wash!

Now, these came with clubsport rims which are deep dish and have a shiny lip Now these have caked, I really mean caked on brake dust and dirt which I want to remove.

I have used Smart Wheels, which is awesome however now I have soo many water marks on them, looks like limescale lol...

Here are the pics:

http://img189.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0077vn.jpg

I tried Malt Vinegar but that didn't work too well..

Any ideas what to use to get rid of water staining?

Many Thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BavarianMW said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I will be giving my E39, a good wash!
> 
> ...


I will wait for the attached pictures.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

final rise with deionised water will leave a spot free finish


----------



## BavarianMW (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone?!

lol

I tried using Autosol (one whole tube) on 1 alloy and on some of the other. Result was okish....not as good...and the tube finished quickly! lol

Any ideas...what to do?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

This is currently on my s/steel lipped rims on my EP3 and i cant bring them back to life. maybe wet sanding with a fine grit paper (3000). Am just not sure. Be intresting to see if anyone has achieved a polished result


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

BavarianMW said:


> Anyone?!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


have you tried tar remover? it shifts most things!


----------



## hippyross (May 26, 2009)

Looks like the wheels have no lacquer just polished alloy and they need some elbow greese to bring the shine back.


----------

